# Bassakwards Colorado



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

ASPEN, Colo. (AP) Wildlife officials are considering nearly doubling the number of bear hunting licenses available to try to control the animals' population and reduce interaction with people.

The licenses are issued for areas that include Aspen, Glenwood Springs and Vail. If the number is increased this year, the additional licenses would be made available to the Aspen area, said area wildlife manager Perry Will.

Sometimes I wonder who is steering the boat at the CDOW. The rich & famous Aspenites whine a bit and the Game Commission trottles on over there and puts a bandade on the problem. Sorry to tell ya guys (DOW) but it aint gonna work. To manage the Bear population in Colorado they have to do just that---manage the Bear population in all of Colorado. Adding 1200 Bear permits for the areas around the above mentioned cities will not accomplish much other than to pacify the town folk for a season---maybe. What Colorado needs is a regular rifle Bear season. Some may say that Colorado has a rifle Bear season,but they don't. Colorado has a rifle Bear Deer/Elk season. Here's thier season participation restriction.

You cannot hunt bear with an "over the counter with caps" bear license in a regular rifle deer or elk season west of I-25 unless you have a deer or elk license for the same unit,season and method of take.

Sounds like a money thing to me. Heres a conversation I had with a bunny cop last season.

Me: I'm going to go bear hunting but I'm not going to buy a deer or elk license.
Warden: You can't,you have to have a deer or a elk tag too.
Me: I don't want to hunt deer or elk,I want to go bear hunting.
Warden: You still have to have a deer or elk tag.

CDOW raised bear tags this year to $41.00. A deer tag is $31.00. The math is $72.00 
Maybe these wildlife managers need to go back to school for a refresher course.

Seems a bit bassakwards to me. Guess they assume bear hunters are poachers of deer and elk and want thier money up front. Colorado needs a regular bear rifle season.

Maybe next week I'll rant and rave about the CDOW new preference point system.
Good hunt'in guys--whack'em all


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

Well we used to have a spring bear season and they dumped what 15 or more years ago or so. At that time they were told what was going to happen and now it has.

Did they change the preference point system? Colorado has been running a points system for many years. Whats changed?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Furhunter---The CDOW has a $25.00 option that hunters will automatically be assessed for a preference point unless they opt out by selecting a box (new) on thier big game drawing application. If the box is not checked,they will withhold $25.00 from your app refund to sell you a pref. point. But--your awarded a pref. point if you dont draw your first choice area and season. Sounds like CDOW is once again trying to confuse hunters so they can bring in more money.I'll get into pref.pionts later this week. I have emailed the CDOW (its hard to ever get a response through email) with questions and I will contact them by phone this week for more info. Before I call them I need to confuse myself a bit so I can enter thier spectrum of thought.lol.

I sure miss The spring bear season we use to have. Those hides were nice and prime. The august-september bear hides aren't worth kill'in and mostly for winter meat. In late october,when hides prime up, I take some hunters to a good spot over in the Sangre DeCristo Mtns. to do some bear call'in and so far I've been running around a 94-96 % sucess rate. But when you have a so many bears runn'in up your butt you can't help but call a few in.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

I try to keep Michigan safe for people, but I expect to have to expand my vigil to Colorado since my precious daughter lives and regularily jogs there. COME-ON Government, GET Serious about protecting people by not worrying about a bruised bruin or bullet-collided cougar. Cliffy


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

Cat
I guess its a bit different then. I got disgusted with it years ago. I dont think I have put in for a draw in 7 to 8 years now. I never really cared much for the taste of venison, elk isnt too bad depending on whats been on its diet. DOW gets a small game fee out of me each year and thats about it.


----------

